# My mom wanted me to show



## thomas9

Hallo,
Können Sie mir bitte helfen, um diesen Ausdruck zu übersetzen

My mom wanted me to show her what I am learning.

Ich glaube:  Meine Muter wollte, dass ich ihr zeigte, was ich lerne.

Bin ich richtig?

Danke


----------



## default_name

It might be better to say

Meine Mutter wollte zu wissen, wass ich war in die Schule lernen.

My mother wanted to know what I was learning in school.


----------



## thomas9

Thank you, but I feel like there are mistakes in your sentence.  Is there any more suggestions?


----------



## Sowka

Hallo thomas9 

Ich glaube, ich würde es so ausdrücken:

"Meine Mutter wollte, dass ich ihr zeige, was ich gerade lerne."

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, wie dieser Zeitensprung zustande kommt (die Mutter "wollte" im Imperfekt, aber ich "zeige" und "lerne" im Präsens). 

Mal schauen, ob es noch weitere Meinungen dazu gibt 

Da ich grundsätzlich meinen eigenen Worten nicht traue , habe ich nach Quellen geschaut. So gibt es zum Beispiel die zeit.de:



> Mein Vater wollte, dass ich früh zeige, dass ich von der Süddeutschen Zeitung unabhängig sein kann (...)


----------



## default_name

It is possible, if perhaps you were telling a friend that your mother asked you last night to tell her what you are learning (because perhaps the subject is still being learned, and not fully learned yet.)


----------



## berndf

The reason is that once the time frame is established the present often assumes a tenseless meaning in dependent clauses. Examples:
1. _Sie wollte, dass ich ihr helfe._
2. _Sie wird wollen, dass ich ihr helfe._

Past (in 1.) and future (in 2.) tenses are established by the main clauses. The dependent clauses are therefore tenseless.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> The reason is that once the time frame is established the present often assumes a tenseless meaning in dependent clauses. Examples:
> 1. _Sie wollte, dass ich ihr helfe._
> 2. _Sie wird wollen, dass ich ihr helfe._
> 
> Past (in 1.) and future (in 2.) tenses are established by the main clauses. The dependent clauses are therefore tenseless.



But then the "gerade" has to be deleted from the sentence. Since it points to a very specific moment in time.

"Meine Mutter wollte, dass ich ihr zeige, was ich lerne."


----------



## Savra

Sowka said:


> Mal schauen, ob es noch weitere Meinungen dazu gibt


Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung, daß _zeige_ richtig ist. Vermutlich liegt es daran, daß es aus Sicht der Mutter um die Gegenwart geht. Oder könnte es sich sogar um den Konjunktiv 1 handeln? (Ich selbst beantworte mir diese Frage mit einem Nein, allerdings ohne es begründen zu können.)


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> But then the "gerade" has to be deleted from the sentence. Since it points to a very specific moment in time.
> 
> "Meine Mutter wollte, dass ich ihr zeige, was ich lerne."


I don't think so. In my opinion, the "gerade" is a continuous form and not a tense marker: "Meine Mutter wollte, dass ich ihr zeige, was ich *gerade lerne*" = "My mother wanted me to show her what I *was leaning*".


----------



## default_name

I could say to a friend:

Last night my mom wanted to know what we are learning in school.

The sentence implies that you are still learning the same material, so you haven't finished learning it, so it isn't "were" learning, or "learned." The sentence is also grammatically correct, and does not sound strange off the tongue, either.

EDIT: it does sound a bit strange to me using "we are learning" rather than "we're" learning, because I am used to using contractions.


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> Oder könnte es sich sogar um den Konjunktiv 1 handeln? (Ich selbst beantworte mir diese Frage mit einem Nein, allerdings ohne es begründen zu können.)


Ich denke auch eher nein, da "dass" Sätze i.d.R. im Indikativ stehen. Aber der Konjunktiv I wäre e.E. auch möglich, würde aber veraltet klingen:
_Sie wollte, dass er ihr sagt..._ (Indikativ)
_Sie wollte, dass er ihr sage..._ (Konjunktiv I)


----------



## berndf

default_name said:


> The sentence implies that you are still learning the same material, so you haven't finished learning it, so it isn't "were" learning, or "learned." The sentence is also grammatically correct, and does not sound strange off the tongue, either.


The difference between German and English is that in German, one uses present in the dependent clause even if you are not attending school any more today.


----------



## brian

berndf said:


> The difference between German and English is that in German, one uses present in the dependent clause even if you are not attending school any more today.



We do too when dealing with the subjunctive:_ My mother asked that I *show* her what I'm learning._ <-- _to ask that someone *do* something_ takes the subjunctive.


----------



## default_name

of course for the translation, you would probably use a verb other than ask because German usages are often strict.


----------



## zipp404

Ich würde es so ausdrücken: 


Meine Mutter wollte wissen, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne.
Meine Mutter hat mich gefragt, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne.

[oder: "was _wir _in der Schule _lernen_", denn es handelt sich verscheinlich um eine Gruppe von Studenten.]


----------



## brian

zipp404 said:


> Meine Mutter wollte wissen, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne.
> Meine Mutter hat mich gefragt, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne.


 
These don't really capture the full sense of the English sentence. There's a difference between wanting to know something and wanting someone to show you something.


----------



## zipp404

Man könnte es so ausdrücken (um dem Originalsatz treu zu bleiben):

Meine Mutter wollte _dass ich ihr zeige_, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Do we really need two subordinate clauses? How about...?:

_Meine Mutter wollte von mir gezeigt haben, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne._

Or is this "gezeigt haben" too dialectical?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## zipp404

Es tut mir leid, aber_ "Meine Mutter wollte von mir gezeigt haben" _ist nicht möglich, das ist kein richtiges deutsch.


----------



## Frank78

ABBA Stanza said:


> Do we really need two subordinate clauses? How about...?:
> 
> _Meine Mutter wollte *von mir gezeigt haben*, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne._
> 
> Or is this "gezeigt haben" too dialectical?
> 
> Cheers,
> Abba


 
It just works the other way round: 
"Meine Mutter wollte *sehen*, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne.


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> _Meine Mutter wollte von mir gezeigt haben, was ich jetzt in der Schule lerne._
> 
> Or is this "gezeigt haben" too dialectical?


I wouldn't say _too dialectal_ (I prefer _dialectal_ and leave _dialect*ic *_or _dialect*ic*al_ for the philosophical term; this might be just me) but _too colloquial_. You can use _gezeigt *bekommen* _whichis acceptable in standard language.



zipp404 said:


> Es tut mir leid, aber_ "Meine Mutter wollte von mir gezeigt haben" _ist nicht möglich, das ist kein richtiges deutsch.


You might not be aware of it but in *colloquial* language _gezeigt haben_ is very frequent and accepable.


----------



## berndf

brian said:


> We do too when dealing with the subjunctive:_ My mother asked that I *show* her what I'm learning._ <-- _to ask that someone *do* something_ takes the subjunctive.


Sure. Rules for the subjunctive are different. In both English and German the subjunctive has lost its tense connotation. The present subjunctive expresses a wish or demand (in German also a "neutral" irrealis used in reported speech) while the past subjunctive expresses a hypothetical assumption (irrealis) independed of time frame.


----------



## berndf

*Moderator note:*
*there was a spelling mistake introduced by zipp404 which everyone copied (Mütter instead of Mutter). I corrected it lest learners think it is correct spelling (Mütter is plural). *


----------



## Spharadi

1. Meine Mutter hat mich aufgefordert, ihr zu enthüllen, was ich alles in der Schule anstelle.
2. Meine Mutter hat darauf bestanden, ihr klaren Wein einzuschenken über meine Umtriebe in der Schule.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Spharadi 

Deine Vorschläge, interessant zwar, gehen meiner Meinung nach weit über das hinaus, was der englische Ursprungssatz sagt:



thomas9 said:


> My mom wanted me to show her what I am learning.


----------

